# Samsung Introduces 1.4μm 50Mp ISOCELL GN2 with Faster and More True-to-Life Auto-Focusing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

> Dual Pixel Pro technology utilizes 100-million phase-detecting photodiodes that perceive phases both vertically and horizontally for faster and more accurate auto-focusing
> Staggered HDR solution brings richer detail and more vibrant colors than real-time HDR, while reducing energy consumption by up to 24-percent
> 
> Samsung Electronics, a world leader in advanced semiconductor technology, today introduced Samsung ISOCELL GN2, a new 50-megapixel (Mp) image sensor with large 1.4-micrometer (μm)-sized pixels. With enhancements to its predecessor, the ISOCELL GN1, the GN2 offers up to 100Mp imaging, improved auto-focusing through Dual Pixel Pro technology, powerful staggered HDR, and vivid results through Smart ISO Pro, regardless of the lighting environment.
> “ISOCELL image sensors and its technologies have made vast improvements to deliver the quality and performance one would expect from top-tier prograde cameras,” said Duckhyun Chang, executive vice president of sensor business at...



Continue reading...


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 25, 2021)

1/1.12" is a big sensor for a cell phone.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 25, 2021)

Green pixels are split diagonally so the sensor can detect both vertical and horizontal phases. Canon will do the same in the R1 you have heard it here for the first time


----------



## Tremotino (Feb 25, 2021)

Has canon licensed the dual pixel technology to samsung, or did I misunderstand?

I'm dreaming of a quadpixel or diagonal pixel AF with dualgain (more dr) backside illuminated (less noise) Canon sensor with global shutter ~20-24MP
I will give Canon about 5-7 years, then dynamic range and lowlight performance have to be visually better than my 5d mark iv, which is indeed very good, but maybe just because of the good glass (compared yo smartphones)?
So for me the R5 is a to minimalistic improvement for buying an R body since photography for me is just fun.
I mean the smartphone industry is now developing the image sensor of the future and canon should at least try to keep up with them.
Yes, I know pictures from modern smartphones look gread mostly because of software, the small screen, ...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> Has canon licensed the dual pixel technology to samsung, or did I misunderstand?
> 
> I'm dreaming of a quadpixel or diagonal pixel AF with dualgain (more dr) backside illuminated (less noise) Canon sensor with global shutter ~20-24MP
> I will give Canon about 5-7 years, then dynamic range and lowlight performance have to be visually better than my 5d mark iv, which is indeed very good, but maybe just because of the good glass (compared yo smartphones)?
> ...


Even I am confused it has been good 4-5 years since Samsung ia also advertising Dual Pixel AF on their topend phones and all white papers they published talk about same tech as Canon.


----------



## Bahrd (Feb 26, 2021)

I believe the yesterweek premiere of the *Omnivision 50MP QD-AF *sensor is also worth to be mentioned here: Omnivision Unveils 50MP Sensor with All-Pixel Quad PDAF.


----------



## Joules (Feb 26, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Even I am confused it has been good 4-5 years since Samsung ia also advertising Dual Pixel AF on their topend phones and all white papers they published talk about same tech as Canon.


Google's line of Pixel smartphones also advertises dual pixel both in the name and technology, but use sensor from Sony. Sony apparently also has a patent on split photodiodes. Given how prominent Sony sensors are in smartphones, there are probably many more out there.

I've never found any explanation how it can be that basically everybody can use DPAF, and yet only Canon does it in ILC.


----------

